# SRAM Force 22 RD question



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I recently upgraded my SRAM Force from 10 speed to 11 speed. The rear shifting is noticeably harder to a larger cog in the back. And feels like you are pushing over a little hump for each gear.

Anybody else notice this. Don't think i have any excessive cable drag.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mtbdcd said:


> I recently upgraded my SRAM Force from 10 speed to 11 speed. The rear shifting is noticeably harder to a larger cog in the back. And feels like you are pushing over a little hump for each gear.
> 
> Anybody else notice this. *Don't think i have any excessive cable drag.*


Why do you think this? What did you do to come to this conclusion?


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Been using SRAM Force & Red 10 speed for a long.... time. Upgraded to Force 11 speed and it feels different and harder. More of a firm push and snap type feel for the 11 speed vs. a linear push and light click type feel for the 10 speed. I know this explanation is about as clear as mud.

Got caught in the rain the other day and it took a lot of effort and multiple fingers to get it to shift. Kept slipping off the shifter. 

It seems like the rear derailleur has a much stronger spring. If i just move the shifters and cable with no RD, cannot feel any drag. 

What might be the case is that my 10 speed had a several year old RD and it's return spring might have gotten soft making the new one feel crisp and harder. 

Not really a difference i noticed until my hands got wet. 

However, it shifts nice, so no big deal.


----------

